# AQHDC3 or DCLVL4 12's



## YzFool78 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just interested in getting loud & low, but have never heard ether of the 2 in person. Ether will be 2 or 4 12's, more than likely ill do 2 then latter on down the road get 2 more (Money issues)

Curious in your thoughts between the 2, anyone out there with some info that can get me going in the right direction?? 

Dont have the amp yet, but will get what is needed!


----------



## dblover (Oct 31, 2008)

YzFool78 said:


> Just interested in getting loud & low, but have never heard ether of the 2 in person. Ether will be 2 or 4 12's, more than likely ill do 2 then latter on down the road get 2 more (Money issues)
> 
> Curious in your thoughts between the 2, anyone out there with some info that can get me going in the right direction??
> 
> Dont have the amp yet, but will get what is needed!


i had 4 level 4 15. They are really good subs. I would buy dc anyday!


----------



## YzFool78 (Oct 19, 2008)

dblover said:


> i had 4 level 4 15. They are really good subs. I would buy dc anyday!


Nice, bet its LOUD!

After thinking a lil bit I'm going to go with DC after all, so far Ive heard nothing but good...


----------



## dblover (Oct 31, 2008)

YzFool78 said:


> Nice, bet its LOUD!
> 
> After thinking a lil bit I'm going to go with DC after all, so far Ive heard nothing but good...


they good. Get the level 5 coil thow( worth it) then you can slap more power on it with no problems


----------



## YzFool78 (Oct 19, 2008)

dblover said:


> they good. Get the level 5 coil thow( worth it) then you can slap more power on it with no problems


Yeah, I'll have to see how much extra. Thanks man...


----------



## dblover (Oct 31, 2008)

its like 25 or 30 extra


----------

